# Foxman's Project Log - DKOK Imperial Guard and Dante's Guard BA.



## 1Foxman (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey guy's i thought i would start up a log for my current work in progress armies and some commission jobs. The two main armies i am working on at the moment are a Blood Angels Sanguinary Guard army, and a DKOK Imperial Guard Mechanised army.

First off i have a Blood Angels Sanguinary Preist, i did this guy up as a test to see if i can pull off painting white armour for my Dante's Guard Sanguinary Guard themed army.


















The brush work is a little rough in places and colours for certain things are off but im pretty happy with the finished result. Any thoughts regarding how i could improve it would be great 
as i have 3 to paint to go into my actual army.

I also have some work in progress Commissar's for my Imperial Guard Mech Infantry army. I have chosen a desert themed scheme for the army as i belive it suits the models and the browns suit the Death Korps usual uniform colouring.
Commissar One is a litte more finished then the other.









Commissar Two still has quite a bit of work to go.









Input in how to improve the Commissars would be great, thanks for looking. C&C Welcome.


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

I really like the Marine (red/light blue) combo. It turned out really well. The base on the Commissar is nice as well.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Great models. The Commissars in particular are outstanding, even if they aren't finished. PM us when you finish working on them so I can see the results.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Bloody hell thats amazing work on the Commissar and I'm loving the Bayonet on the Marine.

Great work!


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow. If that is "unfinished" then I have never painted a model to completion. I love those two commissars. #1 has a great, worn, dirty, over coat, very well done. #2 looks like his is made of leather, a real commissarial stormcoat. A how-to would be great, as your technique is very, very cool. 

+rep for Guard goodness.

KT


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Great looking white on the priest... + rep


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Damn Sparkie, you weren`t kidding! :laugh: 

I was fortunate enough to see these models in the flesh today, shitting all over my poor jetbikes () but trust me fellas the end results will be worth the looksee. :good: 

...Hell with it, I`ll +rep you as well. You deserve it. _*grudgingly*_


----------



## 1Foxman (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey guys thanks for the comments and rep!

@DrinCalhar: yeah i think it turned out well too.

@The Sullen One: Yeah the commisars are definatly a leap ahead in my painting.

@Bayonet: the bayonet was a joke for a friend 

@KjellThorngaard: Haha yeah i havnt painted in awhile its going pretty well i think. Thanks its how i was kinda intending the cloaks to turn out, a how to would be pretty hard as i pick colours as i go.  
I have a tendency to leave a model and come back to it a week later once ive worked out what the next step is.

@CLT40k: Thanks, it took quite a long time to get it there.

@Serp: Haha i told you, thanks dude  

On that note here is the finished commissars guys.

Commissar one, just need to matte varnish and hardcoat certain parts.


















Commissar two, just need to matte varnish and hardcoat certain parts.


















Thanks for looking, 

C&C Welcome.

J


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Great work so far. I'm going to echo others and ask what colours you used to achieve the coats?


----------



## 1Foxman (Jan 30, 2011)

@imm0rtal reaper: Thanks, ill try and give an explanation of the cloaks.

I started with:
1.Basecoat khemri brown
2.Highlighted with 50/50 khemri brown/dheneb stone
3.Drybrush pure dheneb stone.
4.Wash recesses with watered down scorched brown
5.Wash entire cloak with watered down vermin brown
6.Re highlight with steps 2 and 3
7.Apply serveral washes of gryphon sepia to get the colour and tone.

Depending on personal preference, i keep going till i like it.

8.Medium drybrush of 50/50 khemri brown/dheneb stone
9.Light drybush dheneb stone
10. apply serveral washes of gryphion sepia and stop when you like.

J.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

*whistles* outstanding stuff. I especially love the Power Weapon Blade, and would love to read a tutorial on how to recreate it. One thing I'm not too fond on in the glazed Shoulder Pad - shine isn't generally too useful, but otherwise, looks fantastic.


----------



## 1Foxman (Jan 30, 2011)

@Vaz: Thanks for the compliment, yeah the shine dosnt make sense but thats just me my guard and chaos are gritty and weathered. However any loyal marines i do are over the top with polished clean armour. As i just have the idea in my head from the horus heresy stories where every marine spends hours repairing, cleaning and polishing his armour.

My painting style is a little weird 

Power Weapon tutorial:
1.basecoat with a 50/50 mix of adeptus battlegrey/chainmail
2.midtone highlight of 25/25/50 mix of adeptus battlegrey/astronomican grey/chainmail
3.final highlight of 50/50 astro grey/chainmail
4.wash with scaley green* yeah i know GW discontuined this amazing colour. (*can be mixed with 60/30/10 hawk terquois/dark angels green/chaos black)
5.midtone highlight of 50/50 scaley green*/chainmail
6.edge highlight with 50/50 scaley green/mithril silver


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I love sword drawing guy. It`d be an excellent diorama piece. 

Are you planning on differentiating the officers and such from the troopers, or are you going to keep it Krieg and keep the scheme to a near constant? 

I ask out of curiosity, because Krieg generally don`t embelish officers but that would mean painting this several dozen times. What`s your plan? 


Also, I think you could do quite well if you posted up a painting tutorial. Show off all your talent taught by Corporate Hero.


----------



## 1Foxman (Jan 30, 2011)

@Serp: I contemplated using the sword drawing guy for this years GD open entry but my painting just is not good enough and with uni im more inclined to build/paint for money then spend 50+ hours on a model and not be able to eat or pay bills. 

The plan is keeping it all the same pretty much  slow burn army haha. I enjoy painting the Krieg as they are interesting models, so it helps keep me on track i have a junior officer squad to finish building and they will be on the cards soon.

Yeah it could work posting a tutorial but the thing is i dont remember everything that i paint id have to write notes while i painted a squad


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Fair enough. I`ll stop clogging up your thread now. :biggrin:


----------



## 1Foxman (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey guys ive been a little bit busy with uni/work but i managed to get a little bit done in the last few days.

I converted up a Dante from Astorath's wings and the body of a sanguinary guard as the current GW model is rather dated, and built the first 5 sang guard for my personal army.


















Finished a commissioned squad of Sanguinary Guard in about 5 hours, heres the final product.

























I hope to get some more work done in the next few days, thanks for looking.
C&C Welcome.
J


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

you sir......are insane...

+rep

Grish


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Holy shit dude on those awesome done models.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

1Foxman,

Nice SGs..... i like the color you chose for those MC power weapons, the green is a nice contrast from the armor... well done! + rep


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice job on the sangs, I like the colors a lot + rep.


----------



## 1Foxman (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello, thanks for the replies and the rep guys its nice to get some feedback. 

I did some painting this afternoon after uni, i have a side project of Ultramarines with a little change to the armour colouring. Its only a small force of a squad of 5 sternguard, squad of 5 vanguard, and Marneus Calgar and honour guards. 
Just something to paint when i feal like it, anyway here is the start of the sternguard. Basecoats only so far,


























Thanks for looking
C&C Welcome
J


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Great stuff, and isn't that colour scheme similar to Novamarines?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I wish all new members started logs this pretty :wink:

Although i think i'd have to devote a lot more time to looking at models.....

Great work so far, you have a nice eye for colour and a very neat style. However I hope those sang guard are getting based!


----------



## 1Foxman (Jan 30, 2011)

@Bane_of_Kings: Thanks, yes you would be correct i have painted Ultramarines before and found them a little plain so i decided to give the new force a little bit of warping. Ultramarines thru and thru but with different styled armour. I think it will be a nice little showcase force.

@Varakir: Appreciated, yes i found myself last night looking at plogs for a good 45mins without realising. Yeah my painting has definatly refined in the last year, as for the sang guard they were a quick commission job for a local gamer so he was going to base them to fit with his army.

Anyway i should have some more progress up either tonight or tomorrow night.
J.


----------

